# Cumberland Island , Ga



## runningguy (Jun 21, 2009)

I am heading to Cumberland at the end of June. staying at sea camp. I would like to know if anyone has ever fished there. I will be doing DIY so any wade advice would be great. It seems the beach drops very slowly so access to deep water is kinda tough. Are there any tidal creeks or jetties that that someone could recommend would be great. Thanks for any input.


----------



## Stuart H. Brown (Oct 4, 2007)

Christmas creek on the north end runs to the front side and is usually a great place to catch flounder, reds and specks. Just south of there is a trough along the beach that also holds fish this time of year. Good luck. SHB


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

I know you said DIY but I know a guide down there that put us on monster tripletail this time of year a few years back. Also more trout than we could stand. I'll shoot you his number if you want.

As for wade fishing on the ocean side, it's not like it is here. Like Stuart said, find creek mouths and channels and you'll find fish. Beach fishing is about pointless there.

If you an find an inland pond, I know most are loaded with heavy bass and unfriendly gators.


----------



## runningguy (Jun 21, 2009)

Yea shot me i his number. I may be able to use him if the wife lets me.


----------



## Sake (Jun 6, 2009)

The ***** are crazy at sea camp keep everything locked and secured, also the largest rattlesnake I have ever seen was at sea camp. Tight lines and enjoy cumberland you will love it.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

runningguy said:


> Yea shot me i his number. I may be able to use him if the wife lets me.


Capt. Ken Doss (912) 264-5735. He's a good guy and worst case scenario ask him where to fish, he'll have some tips.


----------

